# proviron intead of caber



## colej (Dec 19, 2011)

im fixin to start 2nd cycle with teste 500,npp 300 and dbol. i have been told to use aromasin along with some caber through out cyle. my question is , i have aromasin and proviron, can i do without the caber and stick with what i already have?


----------



## XYZ (Dec 19, 2011)

colej said:


> im fixin to start 2nd cycle with teste 500,npp 300 and dbol. i have been told to use aromasin along with some caber through out cyle. my question is , i have aromasin and proviron, can i do without the caber and stick with what i already have?


 

No.  And, you need to do a TON of research.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 19, 2011)

Proviron is not an ai!!! It has ai properties but it is Not a replacement for an ai!

Hit the research books bro.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 19, 2011)

X2


----------



## Jt123 (Dec 19, 2011)

You were told to use caber cause npp will cause progesterone sides. Proviron in no way will replace caber


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 19, 2011)

Inb4 OP comes back with gyno....


----------



## colej (Dec 19, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> You were told to use caber cause npp will cause progesterone sides. Proviron in no way will replace caber


i guess i should have asked is caber necessary. i wasnt going to replace it with the proviron. i like proviron as an add on for the hardening affects  i get from it i have some caber on the way for prolactin issues. so ive done my research and it looks like someone needs to research proviron to see why some choose to use it. thanks guys


----------



## Jt123 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just giving you my 2 cents. I hope that comment wasn't towards me op? I know exactly why ppl choose proviron as an add on, the way you worded your post made it seem like you were going with provision instead of caber


----------



## MDR (Dec 19, 2011)

colej said:


> i guess i should have asked is caber necessary. i wasnt going to replace it with the proviron. i like proviron as an add on for the hardening affects i get from it i have some caber on the way for prolactin issues. so ive done my research and it looks like someone needs to research proviron to see why some choose to use it. thanks guys


 
Easy to be confused by your question.   You should always run Caber or Prami with a 19-nor.


----------



## colej (Dec 21, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> Just giving you my 2 cents. I hope that comment wasn't towards me op? I know exactly why ppl choose proviron as an add on, the way you worded your post made it seem like you were going with provision instead of caber


 nah dude a couple posts above you. no harm. next time i just need to be more clear or look a little harder b4 i post a question that i may can answer myself. hope yall have a Merry Christmas


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 21, 2011)

Have you Ran Deca or NPP Before ? I did Deca and didn't need get any prolactin gynecomastia. But kept Caber on hand just incase.Some say if your Estrogen is kept in check there is a very slim chance of prolactin gynecomastia side effects.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> Just giving you my 2 cents. I hope that comment wasn't towards me op? I know exactly why ppl choose proviron as an add on, the way you worded your post made it seem like you were going with provision instead of caber


 
not to mention the _title_ of the thread.


----------

